# mobile street trading licence



## ukanwa2 (Jul 18, 2015)

just reaching to find out what i need to trade here in North Devon i live in fremington and would be be grateful for any advice


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Ask your local council.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The issuing body will be the local council.

Have a chat to other street traders and find out what paperwork they needed.


----------

